# Java Applet für VPN



## Generic1 (6. Apr 2009)

Moin, 

hab vor kurzem gelesen, dass es ein Applet geben soll, mit welchem man über VPN ins sein Intranet kommen soll, kennt jemand diese WebSeite? hab leider selber noch nichts gefunden,

Besten Dank,


----------



## foobar (6. Apr 2009)

Ein VPn-Client als Applet? Klingt komisch. Wofür sollte das gut sein? Ist doch viel angenehmer, wenn sich der VPN-Client in dein Desktopenvironment integriert siehe KDE/Gnome etc.
Ansonsten gibts ja noch openvpn.


----------



## Ebenius (6. Apr 2009)

Suchst Du vielleicht Cisco's WebVPN?

Ebenius


----------

